# Tenue Airpods



## Nevcam (6 Mars 2017)

Hello à tous !

Une simple question : pour ceux qui ont pu recevoir leurs Airpods, est-ce que leur tenue dans les oreilles est la même que celle des Earpods ou c'est différent ? 
En gros vous voyez où je veux en venir, est-ce que si les Earpods tiennent d'une certaine façon dans nos oreilles, il en sera de même pour les Airpods ?

Quelque chose me dit que je me répète... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## lineakd (6 Mars 2017)

@Nevcam, la même...


----------



## Nevcam (6 Mars 2017)

Je n'ai pas saisi, selon toi la tenue est la même ou c'est que tu as la même question ?


----------



## dragao13 (6 Mars 2017)

De toute façon tu peux pas changer d'oreilles ... à moins d'y injecter du silicone !!!


----------



## Nevcam (6 Mars 2017)

Euh...? 
J'avoue que je vous comprends pas les gars là... Ben non mais je peux ne pas prendre les Airpods si ce n'est pas le cas...
??


----------



## lineakd (6 Mars 2017)

Nevcam a dit:


> Je n'ai pas saisi, selon toi la tenue est la même ou c'est que tu as la même question ?


@Nevcam, la tenue est la même.


----------



## Michael003 (6 Mars 2017)

Si les EarPods ne tombent pas de tes oreilles, les AirPods ne tomberont pas


----------



## macbook60 (7 Mars 2017)

Et certains disent que les AirPods tiennent mieux encore car il n'y as plus le fils ( bien sûr je parle des personnes à qui les EarPods tiennent déjà)


----------



## lineakd (7 Mars 2017)

@macbook60, oui, tu ne t'accroches plus avec les fils. Ils sont bien contre ton visage mais je les ai accroché quelque fois avec la tuque cette hiver.


----------



## macbook60 (7 Mars 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @macbook60, oui, tu ne t'accroches plus avec les fils. Ils sont bien contre ton visage mais je les ai accroché quelque fois avec la tuque cette hiver.



J'ai hâte les avoir [emoji1417]


----------



## dragao13 (7 Mars 2017)

Et quand vous éternuez  ... il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Nevcam (9 Mars 2017)

D'accord, ça correspond avec les autres témoignages que j'ai lu effectivement !

Merci


----------



## themasck83 (9 Mars 2017)

les AirPods sont un peu plus gros , pour les très petites oreilles cela peut produire une gêne , pour les oreilles normales cela bouche plus le conduit auditif , ça tiens mieux (plus de fils ) et les graves sont un peu plus présents .
ne plus avoir de fils , c'est comme les télécommandes pour ouvrir les voitures , une avancée vite devenue indispensable


----------

